# White Trout Help



## ianstuart83 (May 22, 2012)

hey guys, I'm looking to target some white trout here in the next few days and was seeing if you guys had any info to help me out a little bit. Any locations and setup recommendations would be very appreciated!!


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

3 mile bridge, any cut or dead bait small in size and Carolina rig on the bottom. that's:thumbsup: how i always do it.


----------



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

This should work from bridge as well but if you have access to a boat just go to about 20 ft of water drop anchor and put a under water light overboard brinkman-q beam with glass globe works well but becareful bad design with the glass breaks easily, in 30-45 min they will swarm light like gnats on a banana anything u put over with a small hook will get them .... You can limit out any time I have had them so thick I could scoop them with a dipnet !!!


----------

